# Consultant refused laparoscopy - should i be worried?



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Morning!

My NHS consultant refused to give me a laparoscopy when going through the tests. He has dismissed us and told us there is nothing else he can do for us (this was back in May). Basically, he said I have no symptoms of any issues since the dye test showed clear tubes and I get no pain during the month. I do get pain at ovulation so he's is wrong (and that has improved since dietary changes), but I don't get pain during or before AF. 

I have a very small 5mm fibroid that I have had for over 10 years - all consultants have said 'no issue'. My periods are generally regular with the odd strange one (where we think we've had a near miss). I do spot before AF, but usually this disappears if I eat well or have acupuncture. The spotting over the last couple of months has been barely noticeable (if I hadn't been TTC, I wouldn't have noticed). I previously had interstitial cystitis (after a few months of being gluten free - IC mostly went away). 

Should I be worried that I haven't had the test? 
We are looking at going private if the next cycle hasn't worked. Will they make me pay for a laparoscopy? We now think we'll see Dr Gorgy, instead of Epsom or ARGC. 
How do I approach this? Go back to my GP when consultant said 'no'? 

BTW, I live in Berkshire and they are very,very tight with fertility treatment and procedures! 

I am currently taking serrapeptase to very quickly treat some recent inflammation in my bladder (caused by an urine infection), now desperately hoping that will also treat any endo or scar tissue (if I have any)!  

I only realised last night, at an IF UK meeting, that I should have had a laparoscopy. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Lowamher (Nov 20, 2012)

Laparoscopys are invasive and can leave scarring on your tubes and make matters worse. You would also probably have to write that month of surgery off ttc. My doctor did a cheap and non-surgical (just like a vaginal ultrasound) but flushed my tubes with saline. I have to say it worked as I got my BFP yesterday on the same cycle! My tube was only unblocked on 1st Sept.....just saying it might be worth a go!


----------



## deedee_spark (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks, I saw Dr Gorgy and he reassured me. He doesn't recommend laparoscopy unless pain is experienced (because of the scarring risk). I don't have pain in that area. I do have some occasional pain, and scarring in my bladder though - previously had interstitial cystitis (IC).  I'm trying something called serrapeptase to (hopefully) clear a small fibroid and heal the IC bladder scarring. I'm not sure the saline will help.

Very interested in your other post about position of your cervix/uterus. My IC is caused by my body shape. I'll check that out when I have my next appt.


x


----------



## Wisp (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi,
This is something I haven't had either. The last Consultant I saw never even mentioned it and I only found out about it on here! Until then I thought the other tests I had would rule out endo!  I haven't enquired about having one yet as I am unsure if I need one/want to/would be allowed!, but when you talk about the consultant not doing it unless you have pain, what sort of pain do you mean and when do you mean?

I do get pain before and during my period? Mainly in my lower back...


----------

